# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Pascal - Bài toán Tháp Hà Nội (thuật toán đệ quy)

## quangcaodienlanh

hiện em mới bắt đầu học pascal nên còn hơi lớ ngớ. thầy em cho ra đề là giải quyết bài toán hà nội bằng thuật toán đệ quy 
input: n số dĩa
output: các bước thực hiện (di chuyển dĩa nào từ cột nào đến cột nào)
mong mọi người giúp đỡ

----------

